# الكشف الطبى للمقبلين على الزواج



## النهيسى (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الكشف الطبى للمقبلين على الزواج
{ منقول )

على العروسين ان يسعيا
 الى الفحص الطبى قبل الزواج
وان يصارح كل منهما الاخر
 بحالته الصحية لتكتمل لهما حرية الإختيار .





الكشف الطبى للمقبلين الزواج
 اهداف الفحص
-.واكتشاف هذه الامراض وعلاجها 
قبل الزواج مهم للشخص نفسة
ولحماية شريك او شريكة حياتة فى المستقبل .
حتى يعمل العروسان على اتخاذ التدبيرات
 اللازمة فى حالة وجود حالة صحية خاصة لدى أيهما


ومن أمثلة هذه الحالات الخاصة :

اولا : - الفحص الخاص بالامراض الوراثية للابناء :-

خاصة عند زواج الاقارب
حيث هناك احتمال لتعرض الاطفال
 لوراثة بعض الامراض غير المستحبة او الاعاقة .
خاصة
1- اذا حدث زواج بين اقارب مثل ابناء العم او الخال
2-وكان هناك مرض وراثى فى تاريخ العائلة

ثانيا : -فحوصات عامة
1-فحص الأمراض المعدية :-
مثل الدرن الرئوى ، الجذام ، الزهرى ، 
الالتهاب الكبدى الفيروسي b، الايدز

2-فحص الامراض العامة :-
مثل
1- العيوب الخلقية فى القلب
2- حساسية الصدر
ومعرفة هذا يتيح للزوجين
- تنظيم حياتهما الاجتماعية
 والجنسية بحيث لايضار الطرف الاخر
- لاتخاذ الإجراءات التى تضمن سلامة
 الام وسلامة وليدها عند الحمل والولادة.

3-حالات الاعاقة البدنية أو الذهنية:
ليتعرف الشريكان على الاحتياجات الخاصة للطرف الاخر .
ويعملا على توفيرها ضماناً لحياة مشتركة سعيدة .

+ثالثا : تحاليل طبية
1- الفيروسات الكبدية - فصائل الدم - rh

ملاحظة :-
- تحليل فصائل الدمrh :
1+يوجد فى دم بعض الناس عامل اسمة 
" ريسوس" rh" هولاء الناس يسمون 
ايجابى للار- اتش ، والذين لايوجد بدمهم
 هذا العامل يسمون سلبى للأر – اتش .

2+ لو حملت إمراة سلبية للار – اتش بجنين 
ورث عن والدة الايجابية للار –اتش تتكون
 فى دم الام اجسام مضادة لعامل rh 
تظل هذه الاجسام المضادة فى دمها

3+ فلو حملت بعد ذلك تهاجم هذه الاجسام دم الجنين الجديد

( لو ورث هو الاخر الايجابيه للار – اتش من والده).
 فيتحلل دمه ويموت .

4+ وتوجد حقنة يعطيها الطبيب 
لللام لتبطل مفعول الاجسام المضادة
 التى تكونت فى دمها عقب حملها الاول ،
 وبذلك لا يحدث مكروة للاجنة التى تحملها بعد ذلك .

5+ يجب أن يعرف الخطيبان فصائل 
دمهما ليستعدا لو كانت الخطيبة سلبية 
والخطيب إيجابى للار –اتش ،

6+ اما إذا اتفقا فى الفصيلة 
( الاثنان سلبيان أو ايجابيان ). 
او كانت الخطيبة ايجابية والخطيب 
سلبي فلا حاجه لاخذ الحقنة المضادة بعد الولادة


2- فحص السائل المنوى للرجل :-
عند فحص العينة تحت الميكروسكوب
--لابد من وجود 20 مليون
 حيوان منوى على الاقل
--بشرط ان يكون منهم 60% 
كاملين النمو بحالة جيدة ونشيطة

+ثالثا :- أشعة تليفزيونية للبنات
للتاكد من وجود رحم كامل التكوين 
وعدم وجود اى عيوب خلقية او الياف
فى الرحم او أو اكياس على المبيض
والتى قد تمنع التبويض والانجاب​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدااا
شكراااا لمجهودك الراائع​


----------



## روزي86 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا ليك يا استاذي

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## marcelino (11 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع مهم خالص .. استفدت منه

شكرا لييييك
*​


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع  مهم جدااااااااااااا

لكل المقبلين على الزواج

شكراااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## انريكي (12 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا جدا مهم 

شكرا على الطرح يا استاذي الغالي

الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

انريكي قال:


> موضوع جدا جدا مهم
> 
> شكرا على الطرح يا استاذي الغالي
> 
> الرب يباركك


شكرا جداا للمرور الغالى

سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدااا
> شكراااا لمجهودك الراائع​


شكرا جداا 

للمرور الغالى

سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> شكرا ليك يا استاذي
> 
> ربنا يعوضك


شكرا جداا 

للمرور الغالى

سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *موضوع مهم خالص .. استفدت منه
> 
> شكرا لييييك
> *​


شكرا جداا 

للمرور الغالى

سلام المسيح​


----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع  مهم جدااااااااااااا
> 
> لكل المقبلين على الزواج
> 
> ...


شكرا جداا 

للمرور الغالى

سلام المسيح​


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## النهيسى (21 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جدا

مرور
فى منتهى الروعه

الرب يباركك


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

وياريت الناس ما تتجاهله
بيحمي من مشاكل حقيقية عم نشوف نتائجها في المجتمع حاليا وخصوصا تحت بند زواج الأقارب.

يعطيك العافية


----------



## حبيب يسوع (23 ديسمبر 2010)

ياريت يكون بصورة جدية


----------



## wijdan (23 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ياريت يكون بصورة جدية



في بعض الدول ماعادت الزيجات تتم بدون الفحص الطبي , واصبحت مطلبا رئيسيا مهما لاتمام الزواج..
لست اعلم عن الحال في مصر للحقيقة.

محبتي وسلامي


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

wijdan قال:


> وياريت الناس ما تتجاهله
> بيحمي من مشاكل حقيقية عم نشوف نتائجها في المجتمع حاليا وخصوصا تحت بند زواج الأقارب.
> 
> يعطيك العافية


شكرا
للمرور الرائع جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

saed_sad25 قال:


> ياريت يكون بصورة جدية


شكرا
للمرور الرائع جدا
الرب يباركك


----------



## النهيسى (24 ديسمبر 2010)

wijdan قال:


> في بعض الدول ماعادت الزيجات تتم بدون الفحص الطبي , واصبحت مطلبا رئيسيا مهما لاتمام الزواج..
> لست اعلم عن الحال في مصر للحقيقة.
> 
> محبتي وسلامي


شكرا
للمرور الرائع جدا
الرب يباركك​


----------

